# Trovoada 11-10-2014



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2014 às 10:42)

Boas 

Ontem tivemos mais uma vez no activo, aqui ficam alguns registos do que conseguimos 






Local: Vendas Novas





Local: lisboa





Local: Setúbal

Acompanhem o nosso facebook  

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2014 às 12:18)

Muito bom como sempre!


----------

